# Technique & Feel - name your Favorites...



## Inkfish (Apr 13, 2010)

Name your favorite

my choice:

Technique - Guthrie Govan

Feel - Andy Timmons 

how about u...?


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

I'm sorry, I don't see the two things as being mutually exclusive, so I'm having a hard time wrapping my brain around the question.


----------



## amp boy (Apr 23, 2009)

Technique - David Gilmour and Peter Green

Feel - Neil Young and Hendrix

Style - Sonic Youth

you can filp those names around as well.


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

Maxer said:


> I'm sorry, I don't see the two things as being mutually exclusive, so I'm having a hard time wrapping my brain around the question.


I've heard many players with great technique who leave me cold.......and others with varying levels from poor to incredible that blow me away with what they say thru the strings.....I'll always prefer the latter.


----------



## DMac604 (Jul 8, 2007)

my choice: Buckethead

[YOUTUBE]0xQh9TABuc0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

washburned said:


> I've heard many players with great technique who leave me cold.......and others with varying levels from poor to incredible that blow me away with what they say thru the strings.....I'll always prefer the latter.


ah - ok - so like Vai or Satriani - stellar technique.......but ya - I know what you mean...neither do a thing for me from a listener standpoint.....for me - its gotta be clapton - tone (especially the one he's using later in life now on his live efforts - not so much with the 90's stuff maybe) technique and feel.....I could listen to his playing all day


----------



## Inkfish (Apr 13, 2010)

Speakin of Clapton his collaborative album with B.B King (Riding with the King) 
I could listen to that "blues by the book" all day!

P.S
[video=youtube;71izserFcek]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=71izserFcek[/video]

That doesn't do anything 2 you?


----------



## did291 (Jun 30, 2009)

Eric johnson live on DVD technic and feel.(you have to see him play are you experience solo ,recreate reverse tape live)

Clapton Feel and technic( not crazy about his modern strat tone)

Clapton Cream FEEL AND TECHNIC and loud (inspiring tone)


----------



## Bruiser74 (Jan 29, 2010)

Warren Haynes and David Gilmour, they cover both in my mind.
Add in some SRV and Joe Bonnamassa and its all covered.


----------



## Inkfish (Apr 13, 2010)

Bruiser74 said:


> Warren Haynes and David Gilmour, they cover both in my mind.
> Add in some SRV and Joe Bonnamassa and its all covered.


Bonnamassa is great! 
I whould like to see him & Gary Moore jammin thoghther


----------



## Bruiser74 (Jan 29, 2010)

Inkfish said:


> Bonnamassa is great!
> I whould like to see him & Gary Moore jammin thoghther


Yeah that would be sick!


----------

